# Colonoscopy / Endoscopy Anxiety



## SweetAdelinebbw (Apr 10, 2016)

Hi, guys!

I've had ongoing health issues over the last year and I've basically been to the emergency room / several doctors offices over the last year to no avail. I finally kind of deduced that it's probably stomach related although I do have pain in my leg and lower back as well, so my Gastroenterologist wants me to do a colonoscopy and endoscopy and I am terrified. I would really appreciate any experiences of any people who weigh over 400lbs that have had a colonoscopy or endoscopy just so I kind of know what to expect. I'm waiting on my cardiologist to approve the procedure, but once he does, they're going to schedule it 7 days out.


----------



## loopytheone (Apr 11, 2016)

My sister isn't big, but she has had an endoscopy recently and although she said it was unpleasant and uncomfortable she also said that it didn't hurt or anything like that. Hope that helps ease your worries a little.


----------



## agouderia (Apr 11, 2016)

I've had a colonoscopy done - but I'm <200 pounds; although I don't see where weight would have much influence on carrying out that procedure. Not necessarily fun - but not as bad as it is often portrayed.

It's probably important that they give you the right dosis of muscle relaxant-pain killer combo for your size so you're comfortable; that also is probably what you should talk to your cardiologist about.

The worst thing imo though is the necessary intestine emptying/cleansing you have to do beforehand. There are pretty significant differences in how that is done - like an (underweight) friend of mine was forced to diet 2 (!) weeks ahead of the colonoscopy with the result of her being in very poor shape afterwards. I had trouble stomaching the strong laxative liquid (diluted in water, about 2 gallons in the course of half a day) which made me throw up after getting half-way through.


Getting the right diagnosis is very important - so good luck.


----------



## SweetAdelinebbw (Apr 13, 2016)

Thanks for the feedback, guys! They're actually rushing my procedure, so I only have two days of prep before the procedure, but I haven't been able to eat due to pain anyway, so I'm probably mostly prepared. I really appreciate the tips!


----------



## azerty (Apr 14, 2016)

I hope everything will go well


----------

